# Meridian Tile Stove



## webbie

I received an email request for info about the Meridian Tile Stoves - I had a pic and a old description, so I posted them in the wiki:





						Meridian Ceramic Stove
					

The Meridian is a stove made of Ceramic materials covered with a layer of tile. It was made in California from the late 1970's until approx. 1983.  Here is a sell-sheet with some information on the Meridian Tile Stove   Here is one of the original brochures!   Here is the operation and...




					www.hearth.com
				




If anyone has any additional info or pics, place them in this thread.


----------



## coaly

https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/WoodStoves/firestove _1_.JPG.html


----------



## begreen

Attractive in an odd way. Sort of like the one-eyed monsters in Monsters Inc..


----------



## coaly

Attractive to a Jeannie. More room than in a bottle.


----------



## begreen

LOL But much hotter.


----------



## coaly

Than Barbara Eden? no way


----------



## begreen

No way indeed. Hotter than the average genie bottle though, I would guess.


----------



## raybonz

Cool stove reminds me of a diving helmet.. Barbara Eden.. heavenly  loved watching her in I Dream Of Jeannie.. Yes Master! 

Ray


----------



## Shiraz

Hi peeps,

i have one of these. It came with my 1990-built house when I bought it in 2007. I read somewhere that they were manufactured again for a few years in the late 80s, ie. in a 2nd wave, that didn't last too long, but I could be wrong.

The stove is absolutely gorgeous. It looks better in the context of my living room than the one pictured one above. I'll send some pics if I get a chance (I registered here just to make this post). 

I have attached the original manual for this stove which I had found in 2008 when I was scouring the web for any info on this stove I could find.

People that visit my house always comment on the stove. It really feels a hearth. It is warm, inviting, and just as funky as I'd want a stove to be. It goes with my somewhat 70's styled house (dark brown parquet wood flooring).

I agree with Ray that it looks like a diving helmet. In fact, my blue meridian is nicknamed "Jacques Bluestove" (spoken with a French accent!)

I'd be surprised if you cared, but if you guys bugged me about it, I'll post some pics.

Peace.
Shiraz


----------



## Shiraz

oh apparently I reposted a doc that you already have in the wiki...


----------



## webbie

Ok for that you have to post some pics!


----------



## Shiraz

sure will do! 

so how I found this thread was I was looking for the proper gasket size. I figured it out and replaced it today but got glue on the outside of the glass. I didn't notice it (super busy with work), and had the stove going with the glue on it. Do you know how I can remove this glue? Simply wiping it with a cloth isn't doing it. (maybe when it cools down, but I doubt it). I'm afraid of using an abrasive cleaning agent or brush because when I tried cleaning the inside of the glass  once I found that scratched the glass really easily. I know that the inside (maybe the outside too?) is treated so maybe it won't happen on the outside? Anyhow, I'd love to figure this out because as it is now I have big black splotch on my glass.


----------



## webbie

I'd use water when it cools down - maybe a lot of water. Most glues are silicate based:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_silicate

So I say water - maybe hot. Maybe even some steam, if you can bring the boiling kettle over and point the spout to the stain!


----------



## Shiraz

thanks, so you'd say that my odds are good at this point? It would suck to have told you how cool my stove is only to have ruined it on the same day!


----------



## webbie

Yeah, just don't get desperate and scrap it too hard.....

If the water and all that stuff does not work, I'd try the cooktop special stuff - for cleaning those glass cooktops. That's almost the same exact material.


----------



## Shiraz

thank you!


----------



## Jon Martin

I love my Meridian Stove. I still have not found another stove I like as much.
I purchased my stove in 1986 (nostalgic PO attached)
Fortunately I still had the file with all my documentation which I have scanned and attached.


----------



## Shiraz

i just came back because i've had this tab open in my browser for months now with the intent of posting pics up of my stove, but time just ain't on my side (baby on the way), plus it's a bit too messy around the stove right now. I wanted to thank Webbie for your feedback re: the gasket glue on the window (you were right, it came off no problem). Thanks again, and best of luck with the business! I'll remember this site if I have any other hearth things to talk about, and/or if I finally get to the point of taking some nice pics.


----------



## fbelec

i've seen pictures of these stoves and finally seen one in person at one of my customers house. they are nice looking. but at the same house he has a fireplace that has the same tile front as his stove and door. looks like a insert. i have not heard of anyone saying anything about a insert. was there such a animal or was this custom made for this house? anyone hear of this?


----------



## Jon Martin

fbelec, the MERIDIAN INSERT is mentioned in the brochure and some of the instructions I posted above.


----------



## raybonz

That's a cool looking stove and insert! Seems ahead of its' time too.. Does it have some sort of secondary burn system?

Ray


----------



## CWoodbury

I recently moved into a home with a Meridian Ceramic stove. Should my stove have some sort of stove backing to protect the wall from the heat? I find it can get very hot on the wall behind the chimney even if I'm not overfiring, but not sure if this is enough heat to be dangerous.


----------



## Shiraz

Hi CWoodBury  -- I'm a fellow BC'er with this stove. LOVE IT. To answer your question, I would say it's no different than any other stove in this regard. There are legal standards as to space between stove and wall, and whether you need a plate on your wall, but I wouldn't know where specifically to point you to for those standards. My point is that I doubt the standard is different for this stove than any other, so you might want to post your question to a new thread in a general forum here, or search existing threads here. 

FWIW, my wall does not get especially hot.


----------



## mellow

CWoodbury said:


> I recently moved into a home with a Meridian Ceramic stove. Should my stove have some sort of stove backing to protect the wall from the heat? I find it can get very hot on the wall behind the chimney even if I'm not overfiring, but not sure if this is enough heat to be dangerous.



Jon was nice enough to scan in the install instructions that include the clearence to combustibles,  you should read it and see if your install is correct or not.  Normally if a wall is to hot to touch then it is to close.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/attachm...ion-and-opertion-instructions-comp-pdf.95023/


----------



## Tayloroak

I too own a Meridian stove that I inherited with our 1975 built house.  I absolutely love it and the heat it gives off is wonderful.   I would like to add another one to replace a cast iron wood stove that pales in comparison.  I can't find any info on these stoves and fear the company is no longer in existence.   Did it go bankrupt?


----------



## webbie

Whether bankrupt or just closed, it's probably been gone for 30 years.....


----------



## Mountain Living

Shiraz said:


> sure will do!
> 
> so how I found this thread was I was looking for the proper gasket size. I figured it out and replaced it today but got glue on the outside of the glass. I didn't notice it (super busy with work), and had the stove going with the glue on it. Do you know how I can remove this glue? Simply wiping it with a cloth isn't doing it. (maybe when it cools down, but I doubt it). I'm afraid of using an abrasive cleaning agent or brush because when I tried cleaning the inside of the glass  once I found that scratched the glass really easily. I know that the inside (maybe the outside too?) is treated so maybe it won't happen on the outside? Anyhow, I'd love to figure this out because as it is now I have big black splotch on my glass.


----------



## Mountain Living

I am looking for replacement gasket for my Meridian stove.  What size and type did you use?  Any suggestions for locating it?


----------



## BrianHeston

I'm wondering if anyone here can tell me for sure if the Meridian stoves contained asbestos.

Thank you,
Brian Heston


----------



## BrotherBart

Paging @webbie. Call in the lobby for webbie.


----------



## Jon Martin

Brian,
I recall they where constructed in a *maquiladora*1*.  *I visited the american owner and recall he was very proud of the materials used.  I'm only guessing but based on age and the owners attitude I think asbestos would not be used. Asbestos was being phased out during the early 70s to early 80s.
--Jon


In Mexico, a *maquiladora* (Spanish pronunciation: [makilaˈðoɾa]) or maquila (IPA: [maˈkila]) is a manufacturing operation in a free trade zone (FTZ), where factories import material and equipment on a duty-free and tariff-free basis for assembly, processing, or manufacturing and then export the assembled, processed ...


----------



## BrianHeston

Thank you very much for your prompt reply Jon.

I only asked because I was (unfortunately) destroying one today, and was a little concerned by the look of some of the insulating materials I found so I wanted to be sure.

Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## catosixtails

BrianHeston said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here can tell me for sure if the Meridian stoves contained asbestos.
> 
> Thank you,
> Brian Heston


No asbestos.  They used a ceramic fiber composite that looks a lot like asbestos but is still sold/in use today.


----------



## Ecinaj

I just moved into my "new to me" floathome and it has a white Meridian stove.  As funky as it is, the scale is too large for the house.   Does anyone know if there is a market for these?  I live in the Vancouver BC area.


----------



## begreen

Yes, they are still desirable if in good condition. However, they are very heavy and need to be moved very carefully.


----------



## memetopia

Ecinaj said:


> I just moved into my "new to me" floathome and it has a white Meridian stove.  As funky as it is, the scale is too large for the house.   Does anyone know if there is a market for these?  I live in the Vancouver BC area.


I am in BC and am looking for a white Meridian. I know you posted this years ago, but if you still had it... let me know!


----------



## Rgill

Thanks for all the great info. Looking to replace the gasket on the inside of the glass.
Any advice? Thanks in advance . -Rick


----------

